# Ringneck Dove?



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

I found this bird about 3 weeks ago after a storm downed the tree where its nest was. Have been feeding it formula and it now has most of its feathers and can fly pretty well. It is some sort of Dove I am sure of, but my question is what breed? There is a pretty well defined black ring most of the way around its neck. It has a grey beak and grey feet. I thought Ringnecks have black beaks and orange feet. Is this because he or she is still very young?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

showboat said:


> I found this bird about 3 weeks ago after a storm downed the tree where its nest was. Have been feeding it formula and it now has most of its feathers and can fly pretty well. It is some sort of Dove I am sure of, but my question is what breed? There is a pretty well defined black ring most of the way around its neck. It has a grey beak and grey feet. I thought Ringnecks have black beaks and orange feet. Is this because he or she is still very young?


Hi my ringnecks have pink/red feet and dark beaks. But there are many 'colours' of ringnecks. Presumably you have found a wild type, which is the darkest colouration.










This was one of my fledglings, his mother is white so he'll be a lot lighter then yours and his beak is also paler.










This is an adult 'wild-type'. His feet look black in this picture but they are a deep pink/red

Hope this helps


----------



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I also noticed that my bird has different eyes than both your pictures.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

showboat said:


> I found this bird about 3 weeks ago after a storm downed the tree where its nest was. Have been feeding it formula and it now has most of its feathers and can fly pretty well. It is some sort of Dove I am sure of, but my question is what breed? There is a pretty well defined black ring most of the way around its neck. It has a grey beak and grey feet. I thought Ringnecks have black beaks and orange feet. Is this because he or she is still very young?


here is a tidbit about doves in your state. 

"It should be noted that the ringneck dove is often confused with the Eurasian collared dove which has taken up residence throughout Florida since the 1980's. However this dove is usually larger than the ringneck, has a different call, and has dark primary flight feathers, while the ringneck usually has light primaries. To further confuse the issue, members of feral ringneck populations have often mated with the European Collared Dove"


----------



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

I have wanted a Ringneck because of their vocals. I guess they are also called laughing doves. I have now had the bird for 3 days and can say that it does not matter if it laughs or not. Somehow it has captured my heart and we are stuck with each other.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

showboat said:


> I have wanted a Ringneck because of their vocals. I guess they are also called laughing doves. I have now had the bird for 3 days and can say that it does not matter if it laughs or not. Somehow it has captured my heart and we are stuck with each other.


 they are funny birds. Mine just kind of 'squeaked' when he was young. It was about a year before he started really cooing properly.

Oh and his eyes were definitely a lot lighter, going from orange to red, and they kept darkening to a blood red, almost black now that he's about 7 years old.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoy my ringneck doves alot.They do make a funny laughing sound from time to time besides cooing.


----------

